# is it possible to remove a SLOG device from ZFS on 7.2-current amd64



## wonslung (Aug 22, 2009)

I was wondering if it is safe (or even possible) to remove a log device from a zpool in FreeBSD

I know opensolaris suffered a bug which made this not possible, and i've heard of it causing pools to become unbootable...


Also, does having a separate log device that isn't an SSD help performance at all?

thanks for the input.


----------

